# Pecans and pecan shells?



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I just finished up cracking a but load of pecans. I have a bag full of shells, and tiny bits of pecans left.

Is it safe to give this to my mice? I thought they might like to chew on the shells, and eat the little bits that are left over.

Let me know. :>


----------

